# ..So Cutting is over.



## JerseyPunk (Aug 12, 2003)

Over the summer, June till now I have cut. I have somehow managed to lose around 20 lbs of mostly fat. I only way 140 pounds about now. I am 5'7 - 5'8. So the cut worked really really good because i had a big ol stomach and now its flat.. almost. But now I need to work on a bulk. (btw, even tho im only 140, im not a skinny guy)

How long do you usually bulk for?

What is the proper caloric intake? (Is there a formula for with BW in it?)

What is the correct percentage for Pro/Carb/Fat to eat during this phase?

Any other things I should know? (All i really know is that you have to eat more of what your already eating, but i dont know how much more or other details)

btw.. the cut i did was my first "diet" ever. Now I am bulking up so this is my second "diet". I have never ate properly before this. Oh, and my target goal now is making my arms bigger, they are too skinny for my liking.

Thanks in advance for this boards great people.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyPunk *_
> Over the summer, June till now I have cut. I have somehow managed to lose around 20 lbs of mostly fat. I only way 140 pounds about now. I am 5'7 - 5'8. So the cut worked really really good because i had a big ol stomach and now its flat.. almost. But now I need to work on a bulk. (btw, even tho im only 140, im not a skinny guy)
> 
> *Congratulations!  *
> ...


----------



## ruggaz (Aug 12, 2003)

Alternatively, you could continue with the diet you have now provided it includes a fair ammount of protein and EFA's and then just gradually increase the ammounts in each meals. Gradually increase your calories in 200 - 300 incraments each week. This will ensure that your diet is clean (assuming it is already if you lost this weight) which willminimize fat gain!! Good luck.


----------



## JerseyPunk (Aug 12, 2003)

Quick question is the meal replacement powders ok to eat? I hate eating, it may sound stupid, but i never have an appetie and during the bulk it will be really hard for me to eat even more food. If I don't feal like eating, is the replacements ok? and the sugar is the replacements are REDICULOUSLY high. I dont have the package with me but it is over 100g. I thought sugar was not a good thing.?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2003)

Sure but you should try not to replace real food with shakes and MRP's with more than 2-3 a day.


----------



## derekisdman (Aug 12, 2003)

Jersey Punk what are you going on about?  Are you saying your mrp is filled with sugar?  Most powders have hardly any sugars in them...There is no way there is over 100 grams, that's what it sounds like your saying.  If your mrp has a lot of sugar in it then get rid of it and find a better one.


----------



## papaoso2k1 (Aug 12, 2003)

are you sure that its an MRP...maybe it can be a Weight Gainer...Those have a helluva lot more sugar


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> Jersey Punk what are you going on about?  Are you saying your mrp is filled with sugar?  Most powders have hardly any sugars in them...There is no way there is over 100 grams, that's what it sounds like your saying.  If your mrp has a lot of sugar in it then get rid of it and find a better one.


 Thanks! I was freaking tired last night and must have missed that.  Ummm yeah, how bout making your own MRP which is even better.  Whey, Carb and a bit of fat 

I hate those MRPs.  They taste gross and they are loaded with shit (most anyway).  Just make your own.

Whey
Berries
Cream  

or 

Whey
Oats
PB


----------



## JerseyPunk (Aug 13, 2003)

It is definately weight gainer I bought.. 
my mistake


----------



## papaoso2k1 (Aug 13, 2003)

that makes more sense......

I have to agree with jodi... instead of a weight gainer you can eat some more...or make your own weight gainer shakes...


----------



## JerseyPunk (Aug 13, 2003)

Finding time to eat is somewhat hard for me, especially since i am in high school. I also am not much a fan of "healthy foods" 

I bought Prolab N-Large2, which was recommended by some people in the other forums.. so far my bulk is going to be like this.

Until school starts..

9am Breakfast

11am 3/4serving Weight Gainer 450cal, 39pro / EFA's

1pm Lunch varies. - usually Chicken w/ Brown Rice w/ salad

WORKOUT
3pm 3/4serving Weight Gainer 450cal, 39pro / MetRX "MassAction" Creatine Drink / EFA's

6pm Dinner varies. - usually meat w/ red/sweet potatoes w/ green beans (I usually don't make my dinner and eat what my family eats)

9pm Protein Shake 120cal, 23pro / EFA's 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I know real meals are better for me, but I have a REALLY small apetite and substituting for real foods wouldn't be effective to me because of that. 

Also, I have plenty of protein for my weight, but I would be a little under in calories. I should be getting around 2100 cals (bw x15)


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2003)

I personally think that weight gainer is pure crap.  Hey, you asked our opinions.


----------



## JerseyPunk (Aug 13, 2003)

eh i have not enough time to eat healthy. Weight Gainer is better than mcdonalds, i know that much. Im just going for what I think I can do. So I can't set my expectation too high then not follow them.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 13, 2003)

Actually a McD's burger minus the bun or one of their salads is better than 100G Sugar Weight Gainer.


----------



## Par Deus (Aug 14, 2003)

Not for bulking.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2003)

I'm not saying its the best choice by far, but in a meal crunch better than 100G sugar from weight gainer. JMO!


----------



## derekisdman (Aug 14, 2003)

I agree w/ Jodi.


----------



## Fit Freak (Aug 14, 2003)

If you're bulking and busy I say go ahead and stisk to the Gainers...if that's what you need to do to get your calories higher.  

Jodi...we've all been there starting out...over time I'm sure he will understand there are better foods and therefore will likely begin dropping some gainer shakes and adding solid food.

I would even go as far as to say that within a year He'll never by a gainer product again...

One step at a time...keeping the big picture in mind...increase cals to increase LBM.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I'm not saying its the best choice by far, but in a meal crunch better than 100G sugar from weight gainer. JMO!



I'd say it depends on ones phenotype.

For an ecto, I'd agree with Par; for an endo, I'd agree with Jodi; all in the context of bulking.


----------



## JerseyPunk (Aug 19, 2003)

According to the website article this should be my breakdown:

Meal 1 394cal-43c-37p-08f

Meal 2 394cal-43c-37p-08f

Meal 3 394cal-43c-37p-08f

Meal 4 394cal-43c-37p-08f

Meal 5 394cal-43c-37p-08f

Meal 6 220cal-05c-37p-08f

That is going 40/40/20 // bulking.
Is that right??
My Fat seems really low..


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2003)

Yup looks right.  When you keep carbs high you keep fat lower.  For you around 50-55G is good if your doing 40/40/20


----------



## JerseyPunk (Aug 19, 2003)

Oh, thanks. If 40 40 20 is for bulking, what is for cutting? 50 25 25? I am not sure. I read something about keeping carbs super low for cut until 4th day 6th meal when you carb up.

ugh I hate my arms, so skinny..


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2003)

Any ration is used for bulking, cutting or maintenance.  Its all about the calories at that point.  No need for you to carb up on this plan but you could add in a weekly refeed if you choose to.


----------



## JerseyPunk (Aug 19, 2003)

Is there a ration better than others for each?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2003)

No, its all what you prefer.


----------



## JerseyPunk (Aug 19, 2003)

:confused


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2003)

Why are you confused.

40/40/20 has more carbs
50/20/30 is low carb

Some people can cut, bulk or maintain on either ratio.  I've done both.  And really you can do whatever ratio you want.  Its up to you, your body and how you feel.  There is nothing written in stone here.


----------



## JerseyPunk (Aug 24, 2003)

Yeh I understand what your saying Jodi. THANKS

A new question..yet again.. arises, I learned on the forum, meal 6 should contain very low or no carbs. However prolab contradicts this and on their product it says I should take a serving of the N-Large2 (gainer) before bed. And this is high carb. What am I supposed to do?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2003)

i never do carbs at bedtime.  You decide.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 25, 2003)

There is lots of debate about whether carbs should or shoudl not be consumed after a certain hour in the day.  There is little to no evidence that shows that eating carbs at night magically slows or impedes fat loss assuming ones caloric intake to be constant.

That said, assuming you are in a hypocaloric state, I think it is more important to get a slow digesting protein before bed (to slow cataolism).  I think it important to consume some fats with that protein to further slow absorbtion.  So, because you are keeping calories low, in general, I'd leave out the carbs lest that pre baed shake become calorically dense.


----------



## JerseyPunk (Aug 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> That said, assuming you are in a hypocaloric state, I think it is more important to get a slow digesting protein before bed (to slow cataolism).



I'm not sure what you mean. Hypocaloric (state) and cataolism are not in the online or real dictionary. Can you explain?


----------



## Par Deus (Aug 26, 2003)

Hypocaloric = below maintence intake

Catabolic = the break down of larger tissues, into smaller ones -- we typically refer to the breakdown of protein.


----------



## JerseyPunk (Aug 27, 2003)

Oh. Thank you. I would not be hypocaloric then because I am above maintainance intake.


----------

